# If infected VX2.BetterInternet Object...



## mebits (May 2, 2004)

We'd been running everything from Spybot, to McAfee, to Adaware, to HJT. but couldn't delete the aeledit.cpy.dll file that comes with VX2.BetterInternet.

We'd tried booting in safe mode and moveonboot, too. But that damned pair of files ( aeledit.cpy.dll and aeledit.dll - only one of which Adaware picks up) can't be deleted nor changed and are still there after reboot.

*SOLUTION FOR THOSE WHO HAD BEEN STUMPED LIKE ME AND COULDN'T FIX IT:* Download O^E.BetterInternet  and run it 3 times in a row (reboot after each).

It worked!!! Thank you LAVASOFTSUPPORT.COM!!
i.e.: http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=26468&st=0#&entry203693


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you, but next time please post any tricks or tips in the Tips & Tricks section 

But thank you once again!  Requesting move to T&T


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Moved to Tips & Tricks. Thanks, mebits!


----------



## jantree (May 22, 2004)

To remove the Look2Me trojan, use the link below. It should take you to an uninstall program and give you a key to remove the trojan. I emailed the company and demanded they tell me how to remove it. They emailed back with this link. It worked perfectly. No more trojan. Lavasoft couldn't do it. Now my system is clean. Good luck.

http://www.look2me.com/cgi-bin/UnInstaller


----------



## jantree (May 22, 2004)

You are limited to two requests per ip address per day of the above link.


----------



## ZZYYZZ (May 23, 2004)

Jantree is right. In my experience the only way to remove the vx2.betterinternet was to use the unistaller directly from the Look2Me site.

I have been trying for weeks to remove this abomination.

Now the question is, how is this possible? Why do none of the major anti-virus software companies even make mention of this extreme pestilence? What information has this program stolen from my computer?

How can a company that writes such insidious software be so bold as to make you sign a user agreement to uninstall it?

Is there an effective governing body I can take my grievance?


----------



## squirrels (May 29, 2004)

I tried running the uninstaller from look2me.com and it apparently did not clean up VX2.BetterInternet. It's still showing up on Ad-Aware scans (the DLL), the hidden system DLL that it puts on your PC is still there, and I still get a popup when I first open my browser (although it appears to have quieted down some).

THe link for O^E.BetterInternet on BroadBand Medic appears to be dead. There's a "killbox" program which I downloaded last night, but this doesn't seem to get rid of the DLL, which is somehow attached to the system itself and gives me a sharing violation every time I try to do something to it. I'm running Win2K Pro.

Any other ideas? I've tried [email protected] MoveOnBoot, the killbox from BroadBandMedic, and running in Safe Mode to remove it. The only thing I haven't been able to do is boot from the CD-ROM and get to the recovery console because I'm not the admin on this laptop.

PLease help!!

Thanks
-Mark

EDIT: This has been resolved. I did a Yahoo! search for look2me and found this page: http://www.pchell.com/support/look2me.shtml

That got it done. This thing is one bad little piece of adware. Fortunately the above site has tricks for getting around the admin password for the recovery console.


----------



## Irvo (Jun 6, 2004)

It takes a few steps to remove the trashy infection
VX2.BetterInternet... Take your time and you can rid
your computer of it...
First run Adaware to identify the DLL... normally 
Adaware will identify it and say it can't remove it 
but will try to remove it when you reboot... but it 
just keeps coming back... Write down the DLL or DLL's
that Adaware identified...
Break out your XP disk... put it in your CD drive and
install the Recovery Console... this can be done by 
running (drive letter):\i386\winnt32.exe /cmdcons
This installs it on your computer... next restart and
select Recovery Console... select 1 from the options..
usually it's the C drive... next type cd\windows\system32 
and hit enter... next type ATTRIB -S-H-R (filename).DLL
Then hit enter... Type DEL (filename).DLL and hit enter
again... The bad DLL file(s) should be gone now...
Type in Exit and reboot as normal... Next get on line and
type in http://www.pchell.com/downloads/vx2finder.exe...
Run the file in place and do a search when it starts up...
Copy down the information it displays and exit...
Next run Regedit... Do a search for the DLL file you 
deleted and delete any entries you find for it... Next 
do a search with the information you obtained from
the pchell search above... and delete any entries you
find for it... 
Reboot your computer again... Run Adaware again to 
clean up any leftovers and your computer should be fine
and clean from that point on... Good Luck... These 
people putting these things out and supporting them
under the guise of a legit biz should be busted...
Irvo


----------



## pdogg (Jun 14, 2004)

This worked for me: Download the Killbox, delete the .dll that loads with explorer.

http://download.broadbandmedic.com/


----------



## tomololo (Jul 19, 2006)

who are the wankers who made this worthless ****ting thing? what is it even supposed to do?? oh and btw how can i get rid of it?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

tomololo,

you might want to stop by the forum rules sometime, the language is a no no.

:down:


----------



## tomololo (Jul 19, 2006)

okay, so how do i get rid of it?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you have Look2Me you should post a thread in Security with your HijackThis log.
We have L2mFix, l2m9xfix, Look2Me-Destroyer, etc., to fix this.


----------

